# Redeem Points



## Trainut (Jun 22, 2008)

I have 52,000 AGR points. I want to travel in 3 zones, bedroom on all legs, with my wife going along. How do I go about booking the trip? It will take 50,000 points, does she go with me at an additional charge, and if so how much and how do I pay?

Thanks in advanced,

Trainut


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 22, 2008)

Trainut said:


> I have 52,000 AGR points. I want to travel in 3 zones, bedroom on all legs, with my wife going along. How do I go about booking the trip? It will take 50,000 points, does she go with me at an additional charge, and if so how much and how do I pay?Thanks in advanced,
> 
> Trainut


If the 50,000 pays for the bedroom on all the legs you want, then everyone in the bedroom goes for the 50K. No extra charge.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 22, 2008)

The AGR award for a bedroom (or a roomette) includes the room and rail fare for either 1 or 2 people. Also keep in mind that the awards are for *ONE WAY*! (So a round trip award would be 2 awards. Of course, you could always buy the return trip.)

Also remember that if any of your segments include a trip that include Business Class, if your AGR award includes a roomette or bedroom, you're entitled to travel Business Class.  (You may have to ask for it.)

Example - You get a 3 zone bedroom award from PVD-SAN. You travel PVD-WAS-CHI-LAX-SAN. On the WAS-CHI and CHI-LAX segments, you have a bedroom. But on the PVD-WAS and LAX-SAN trains, these offer Business Class - you can get Business Class tickets for these trains!


----------



## Cascadia (Jun 25, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> The AGR award for a bedroom (or a roomette) includes the room and rail fare for either 1 or 2 people. Also keep in mind that the awards are for *ONE WAY*! (So a round trip award would be 2 awards. Of course, you could always buy the return trip.)
> Also remember that if any of your segments include a trip that include Business Class, if your AGR award includes a roomette or bedroom, you're entitled to travel Business Class.  (You may have to ask for it.)
> 
> Example - You get a 3 zone bedroom award from PVD-SAN. You travel PVD-WAS-CHI-LAX-SAN. On the WAS-CHI and CHI-LAX segments, you have a bedroom. But on the PVD-WAS and LAX-SAN trains, these offer Business Class - you can get Business Class tickets for these trains!


Thank you for this! I did not know about the Business Class available on the routes without roommettes when you book a roommette award. That might make a difference for me sometime if I start my trip on the Cascades here and connect to the CS or the EB.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Jun 26, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> The AGR award for a bedroom (or a roomette) includes the room and rail fare for either 1 or 2 people.


Can't that be three people if you like the idea of stuffing the roomette or bedroom too full?


----------



## rimmiqs (Jun 27, 2008)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > The AGR award for a bedroom (or a roomette) includes the room and rail fare for either 1 or 2 people.
> ...



Yes


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 27, 2008)

Cascadia said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > The AGR award for a bedroom (or a roomette) includes the room and rail fare for either 1 or 2 people. Also keep in mind that the awards are for *ONE WAY*! (So a round trip award would be 2 awards. Of course, you could always buy the return trip.)
> ...


How many points would you need for a trip like that?


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 27, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> Cascadia said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


If you were asking about my fake example of PVD-SAN, it would be 10,500 for coach (but no business class), or 35,000 (for a roomette) or 50,000 (for a bedroom).

But there is a trick (via a loophole h34r: ) to lower the points needed - but it includes 1 extra day and night in coach  and many extra rail miles  !


----------

